# Man Sentenced For Giving Pot To His Kids!!!!



## purple_chronic (May 16, 2006)

*MAN SENTENCED FOR GIVING POT TO HIS KIDS
*By TAMMY KRANZ 
Advocate Reporter 

NEWARK  A Licking County Common Pleas Court judge sentenced a Pataskala man to three years of probation for giving marijuana to his three teenagers.

Donald C. Rutter, 36, last known address 210 Cedar St., Lot 219, pleaded guilty in April to one count each of corrupting another person with drugs, a fourth-degree felony; and contributing to the unruliness or delinquency of a minor and endangering children, both first-degree misdemeanors.

In addition to probation, Judge Thomas Marcelain ordered Rutter to pay a $500 fine and reimburse court costs, and imposed a six-month drivers license suspension.

When Rutter, who chose not to make a statement during the sentencing, was arrested he told police he would rather his children smoke marijuana with their parents than outside the home, according to police reports. 

Both he and his wife, Yvonne K. Rutter, were charged with endangering their children. Yvonne Rutter also was sentenced to three years of probation on March 24. 

The couple's three children are between the ages of 13 and 16 and are now in foster care. 

Before the sentencing, Rutters attorney David Almos noted that his client had served 43 days jail time for the charges, has tested negative for drugs since the arrest, is under psychiatric care, and is working with Childrens Services to get his children back. 

He would like the opportunity to correct the errors of his thinking that that was a proper thing for a parent to do, Almos said. 

Marcelain said when considering the sentence, he recognized that Rutter giving marijuana to his children may have caused psychological harm to them. On the other hand, he said, Rutter had no former history of such charges.

It doesnt appear circumstances are likely to happen again, Marcelain said. 

Tammy Kranz can be reached at (740) 328-8546 or [email protected].




Originally published May 15, 2006


----------



## Skribb (May 16, 2006)

thats fucked up! I wounder how the police found out about it? shit when my son is 16 id get high with him if he wanted to lol.i started geting high when i was 15


----------



## yogi dc (May 16, 2006)

that is fu*ked up, my parents always told me if i need to get high it should be with them. they wanted me to be in a controled inviorment, but if i wanted to smoke with my firends i had to do it eles where. i will do the same with my kids. 

To educate is to enlightin, if it starts at home it would not such a big deal when they get out in to the "real world"


----------



## Insane (May 16, 2006)

I completely agree with you guys, but in this certain case, it said the kids were between the ages of 13-16. IMO 13 is too young an age for a parent to indroduce mj to their kids.


----------



## Skribb (May 16, 2006)

yea thats true. shit around here in my hood there be kids as young as 12 getin high!


----------



## truthxpride (May 17, 2006)

i know what you mean skribb, i see that going on around here too. I think it's irresponcible to completely and freely permit your child to smoke. However, around ther ages of 16-17 are good times to introduce it only because of maturity. These latch key kids in our cities that i have personally seen start at around 11 years old and they will more than likely grow up to rob people and make all sorts of bad choices. 
I really feel strong about keeping structure for kids. If they are starting to use it at a more mature age in controlled situations, they more than likely will not turn out like the twelve and eleven year old little shits. 

It's just like alcohol in europe versus america. It's quite common to serve alcohol in homes in some european countries. In america, it's outlawed which......wait i've just realised that i'm high and i need to stop typing this. Maybe i will put an edit to this tomorrow morning or so.


----------

